# The wicKED WeeKEnD Halloween Party of 2013



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

A little video showing what our guests have been enjoying for over 15 year. Let me know what you think!



















































For more pictures and info, head over to http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/p/wicked-weekend-halloween-party-of-2013.html


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW great setup - Love the "Please dispose of your own corpses" but the whole thing is so colorful - well done.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I wanna party at your house. I am with Headless, love the "please dispose of your own corpses" sign


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice! I saw your pics on Pinterest too. I liked the lighted JOL's on top of the kitchen cabinets. Everything was so colorful and the corpse disposal tools are a nice touch in the tub.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you know how to set up for a party!:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Really cool video...I love the attention to detail. The lace curtains were a nice touch....and I love all the light effects....really cool party!


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Ah - I'm such a sucker for horrific looking food! Nicely done.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Fabulous!


----------

